# Naan bread



## debbie in seattle (Aug 6, 2016)

Just discovered Naan bread.    It's great for quick "pizzas".  Sauce, basil, sliced tomatoes and mozzarella cheese.   Anyone else use it?    Would like to have more ideas on what to use it for.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 6, 2016)

I love it with a curry.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 6, 2016)

Moping up curry is exactly what it is designed for. Yum.


----------

